# FR: I've been overwhelmed lately



## mroth

Salut,

J'essaie de traduire cette phrase: "I've been meaning to contact you (send you a message) but I've been overwhelmed with work lately"

"J'avais l'intention de vous contacter depuis un bon moment, mais je suis débordé de travail récemment." 

Cette traduction me semble un peu bizarre... Je voudrais indiquer que mes travaux m'ont empêché de contacter cet homme. 

Merci


----------



## janpol

mais j'ai été débordé de travail ces derniers temps - mais j'ai croulé sous le travail - j'ai eu du boulot par-dessus la tête - j'ai été surbooké (!)


----------



## mroth

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser ainsi le passé composé pour indiquer "have been overwhelmed?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Le présent n'est pas possible puisque tu n'es *plus* débordé de travail. (Tu as en effet enfin trouvé le temps de contacter cette personne.) Il faut donc employer soit le passé composé, soit l'imparfait :

_… mais j'*ai été* débordé de travail ces derniers temps._
_… mais j'*étais* débordé de travail ces derniers temps._


----------



## mroth

Je comprends, merci!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pourriez-vous, janpol et Maître Capello, me dire quelle nuance vous sentez entre le passé composé et l'imparfait ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

En attendant la réponse de janpol et Maître Capello - qui seront peut-être plus explicites - je peux dire que moi, je fais la nuance suivante :

_I have been overwhelmed = j'ai été débordé
I was overwhelmed = j'étais débordé
_
Dans le contexte de la phrase initiiale - suivi de _ces derniers temps _- c'est le passé composé qui me vient spontanément. 

_J'ai été débordée ces derniers temps.
J'étais complètement débordée à l'heure du lunch, mais maintenant, ça va. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas grand-chose à ajouter au commentaire de Nicomon… Le passé composé, à l'instar du present perfect anglais, suggère en effet qu'il y a une conséquence sur le présent. L'imparfait est lui purement descriptif et indique un fait révolu.


----------



## Fred_C

Maître Capello said:


> Le présent n'est pas possible puisque tu n'es *plus* débordé de travail.



Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas d’accord avec ça. La langue anglaise utilise le _parfait présent_ justement pour signifier que le sujet est *encore* débordé.
La phrase «I have been overwhelmed lately» signifie très exactement «Je suis débordé depuis quelque temps». L’adverbe “lately” a un sens assez vague, somme toute. Son sens «depuis quelque temps» est précisé par le choix du temps. 
N’oublions pas que le temps anglais «parfait présent» est un temps qui indique le présent, comme son nom l’indique.



Nicomon said:


> je fais la nuance  suivante :
> 
> _I have been overwhelmed = j'ai été débordé
> I was overwhelmed = j'étais débordé
> _



C’est inexact.
Tout le monde sait que le prétérit correspond à la fois à l’imparfait et au passé simple, mais pour une raison inconnue, tout le monde l’oublie dès qu’il s’agit du verbe être.
«This product *was* made in China»signifie «ce produit *a été* fabriqué en Chine».
«Le président *a été* débordé pendant son dernier mandat» : «the president *was* overwhelmed during his last term»



Nicomon said:


> Dans le contexte de la phrase initiiale - suivi de _ces derniers temps _- c'est le passé composé qui me vient spontanément.


Justement, le complément de temps «_ces derniers temps» _a mal été choisi. Ce choix a été influencé par la volonté d’utiliser le passé composé. «Lately» signifie aussi «depuis peu», et dans une phrase au “present perfect”, c’est ce sens qui se précise.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Tu as raison Fred. Quand je dis : "I've been busy/tired/anxious/depressed etc. lately" cela laisse supposer "and I'm still busy." Si je dis : _"J'ai été débordé" _comme Maître et Nico, quelle nuance est-ce que tu fais entre cette phrase et la tienne, Fred ? Ce fil me fait penser à cet autre où c'est le présent avec _depuis _qui semble être le meilleur choix. Je pourrais également dire "the last few days" ou "the last little while" 
Edit : Je viens de découvrir cette traduction dans le dictionnaire de WR : "I've been dreaming a lot lately." _J'ai beaucoup rêvé dernièrement." _Alors, pourquoi pas : _"J'ai été débordé/fatigué etc. dernièrement." _?


----------



## Fred_C

Salut, Charlie.
Si tu dis «j’ai été débordé, ces derniers temps», tu impliques que tu n’es plus débordé, alors que la phrase «I have been overwhelmed» implique le contraire.
Il se trouve cependant que ces deux phrases, sémantiquement différentes, se disent dans des circonstances identiques : Pour s’excuser d’avoir négligé de faire quelque chose. C’est pourquoi on peut dire que l’une est la traduction de l’autre. Mais grammaticulement, (et donc sémantiquement), c’est très très imprécis.

Quant à la phrase «I've been dreaming a lot lately», c’est une erreur. Elle signifie très exactement «Je rêve beaucoup, depuis ces derniers temps.»


----------



## Maître Capello

Fred_C said:


> La langue anglaise utilise le _parfait présent_ justement pour signifier que le sujet est *encore* débordé.


Non, ce n'est pas *nécessairement* le cas… Le sujet peut tout aussi bien n'être juste plus débordé depuis très peu de temps (p.ex.: _I've been busy all day. Now is the time for a drink._)

Quoi qu'il en soit, si j'ai dit que je ne mettrais pas le présent, je ne parlais bien sûr pas de la grammaire de la phrase mais de son sens! Pour moi, si l'on est débordé, on ne peut prendre de temps de contacter la personne en question…


----------



## Fred_C

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ce n'est pas *nécessairement* le cas… Le sujet peut tout aussi bien n'être juste plus débordé depuis très peu de temps (p.ex.: _I've been busy all day. Now is the time for a drink._)



Oui, mais non ; ce n’est pas ce que la phrase dit.
Il arrive cependant souvent que le locuteur ait en réalité cessé d’être occupé depuis peu de temps. Mais c’est simplement que le locuteur fait une approximation dans sa phrase. Il «ment» un tout petit peu pour s’exprimer plus concisément.

(Je crois que c’est Cap n Prep qui a expliqué tout ça, un jour...)


----------



## Nicomon

Fred_C said:


> C’est inexact.
> Tout le monde sait que le prétérit correspond à la fois à l’imparfait et au passé simple, mais pour une raison inconnue, tout le monde l’oublie dès qu’il s’agit du verbe être.
> «This product *was* made in China»signifie «ce produit *a été* fabriqué en Chine». Bien d'accord.
> «Le président *a été* débordé pendant son dernier mandat» : «the president *was* overwhelmed during his last term»


 Alors, je me suis gourée. Désolée, Charlie; je ne devrais jamais me mêler des questions de grammaire. 

Le fait est que contrairement au premier exemple (past perfect of _make_) dans le deuxième exemple _has been _ne me choquerait pas. 

Cela dit, je n'ai pas écrit que le présent était impossible. J'ai tenté - gauchement peut-être - de faire la nuance entre _était débordé _et _a été débordé, _pour répondre à la question précise de Charlie (et non au OP).

En lisant la phrase en titre, sans le contexte, j'ai en effet pensé : _Je suis débordé(e) depuis quelque temps... _

Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette affirmation de MC : 





> Non, ce n'est pas *nécessairement* le cas… Le sujet peut tout aussi bien n'être juste plus débordé depuis très peu de temps (p.ex.: _I've been busy all day. Now is the time for a drink._)


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens sur la question (si j'édite mon post précédent... cet ajout risque de passer inaperçu).

J'ai trouvé cette page 

Le numéro 3 me porte à croire - contrairement à Fred - que le passé composé peut convenir aussi, dans le contexte présent. 



> *3. To indicate something which occurred recently.*I have been sick _lately_.
> She hasn't slept much_ recently_.


 Je ne comprendrais pas _I have been sick lately _comme : _Je suis malade depuis quelques jours_, mais bien comme 
_J'ai été malade dernièrement/récemment/ces derniers jours  _(mais maintenant, je vais mieux) 

Et je comprendrais _She hasn't slept much recently _comme :  _elle n'a pas beaucoup dormi ces derniers jours/dernièrment
_et non pas comme : _elle ne dort pas beaucoup depuis quelques jours =  she hasn't been sleeping much lately.

__I've been overwhelmed lately... _c'est la même construction que _I've been sick lately, _non?
Present perfect + adjective, qui peut signifier ou bien que ça se continue dans le présent... ou pas. 

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas confondre "present perfect" (tout court) et "present perfect continuous".


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je crois qu'il ne faut pas confondre "present perfect" (tout court) et "present perfect continuous".


Oui, c'est vrai, mais le verbe _être_ ne peut pas se conjuguer au _continuous_. Le present perfect (simple) sert donc pour les deux sens: 1º action venant de se terminer; 2º action continue se prolongeant dans l'avenir.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, c'est vrai, mais le verbe _être_ ne peut pas se conjuguer au _continuous_. Le present perfect (simple) sert donc pour les deux sens: 1º action venant de se terminer; 2º action continue se prolongeant dans l'avenir.


  En fait, la forme "been being" est possible et on la trouve dans les grammaires.  C'est simplement qu'elle n'est pas très usitée.

Comparons (et si j'écris des âneries, on me corrigera) :
_This house has been built for 10 years  _ =  Je comprendrais qu'elle a été consruite en 2001
_This house has been being built for 10 years _=  Je comprendrais que la construction n'est toujours pas finie

Dans le deuxième cas, on tournerait sans doute la phrase autrement pour éviter ce "been being" qui est laid au son... mais c'est possible.


----------



## Aoyama

_This house has been built for 10 years  _ =  ça fait 10 ans que cette maison est/a été construite
_This house has been being built for 10 years _= ça fait 10 ans que cette maison est en construction
mais je pense que la 2ème phrase est un peu ... limite. Construction for this house has been going on for 10 years / this house has been under construction for 10 years.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> _[...]_
> mais je pense que la 2ème phrase est un peu ... limite. Construction for this house has been going on for 10 years / this house has been under construction for 10 years.


  Ben, c'est ce que j'ai écrit, non?  Que dans le deuxième cas on tournerait la phrase autrement (c'est ta deuxième option que j'avais en tête).  Tout ce que je dis, c'est que la forme "been being" est rare - on l'évite parce qu'elle sonne "clumsy" - mais qu'il n'est pas tout à fait juste de dire que le verbe être  (to be) ne peut pas se conjuguer au continuous.


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> En fait, la forme "been being" est possible et on la trouve dans les grammaires.  C'est simplement qu'elle n'est pas très usitée.


Oui, effectivement. Je voulais dire *dans l'exemple en question*.

_I'm being mean sometimes. _


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, effectivement. Je voulais dire *dans l'exemple en question*.
> 
> _I'm being mean sometimes. _


 _But I'm usually being nice_.


----------

